# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Anyone try the Extruder Fan Bracket?

## Ripkened

Has anyone tried this from thingiverse?



Wondering how well it works.

----------

